# Kanadahar AO-List of TI and routes



## 63 Delta (14 Feb 2015)

Im interested to know if the names and locations of all our old Tactical Infrastructure (ie FOB's, SP's, COP's, PB's) as well as the name of the routes in Kanadahar fall under any classification? 

Id imagine that the location of most of our TI must have been well known be the locas. Kinda hard to hide. And the route names have been mentioned extensively in different books on the mission.

The reason I ask, is Id like to start documenting all of the TI and routes. It would be nice to have all of this properly recorded so these places aren't forgotten. The major bases aren't hard to find or name. Its the small places that maybe only lasted one or two tours; or changed to different allied nations. 

I know there were several places we abandoned then re-took alone on my tour. Most people probably have no idea they even existed. And Im sure there are many places I dont know about that existed as well.

Anyways, if anyone can point me a direction Id appreciate it.


----------



## 63 Delta (16 Feb 2015)

Im gonna bump this by seeing if anyone can help me document some of this:

Im looking for dates that the following places were established:

1. Masum Ghar. July 2006?

2. PB Wilson. July 2006?

3. COP Belanday.

4. FOB Frontenac. 2008?

5. COP in Nakahony. Not sure of the name.

6. COP Salavat.

7. SP Ballpeen. 2010?

As well Im interested in when routes where paved:

1. Lake Effect. Finished 2010?

2. Hyena. 2008?

If anyone can provide dates or confirm names that would be appreciated.

As well if there is a COP or SP missing let me know. Im only interested in well established and known camps, bases, FOBs, COPs and SPs.

Thanks.


----------



## McG (16 Feb 2015)

FOB Martello started construction in spring 2006 in the El Bak valley by the highway connecting Kandahar to Tirin Kot.

There was also a Pl House in Gunbad/Gonbad that Canada took from the U.S. Army on first occupying the AO.


----------



## LightFighter (16 Feb 2015)

COP Lakokel(Spelling?)
SP Ghundy Ghar - 2006 - sometime during TF 3-06 I think
FOB Ramrod - I think this is the name of the FOB that was in Maiwand.
FOB Spin Boldak - 2006?
FOB Sperwan Ghar - 2006
Camp Nathan Smith 
FOB Maholic/Gecko - 2006
SP North
SP West
SP South


----------



## 63 Delta (16 Feb 2015)

This is great thank you. 

If you post a FOB/COP/SP etc, please try and give me a rough idea where it is. Some parts of Kandahar have good google imagery and I can find it if you give me a rough idea.

But some imagery is from 2004, and there is nothing established. So if you have a Lat Long or anyother coordinate system please add it in.

Thanks to those who responded!


----------



## Halifax Tar (16 Feb 2015)

I don't know if you want district centers (DCs)

But I was at the Panjiway District Center (PDC), Soja (FOB ?) and FOB Wilson. 

The PDC was within sight of Masum Ghar in the Panjiway Bazaar.  Soja I don't remember how to get their, I just remember I didn't like the trip. Wilson was across the Arghandab River Valley from MSG. 

*** Its been a while and my memory is foggy now on locations ***


----------



## 63 Delta (16 Feb 2015)

This is what I have so far. Yes the District Centers is perfect.


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Feb 2015)

I want to say FOB Frontenac was established early January 2008, I was on the third convoy into that place after the guns had set up, and I'm pretty sure it was just after new years.


----------



## 63 Delta (16 Feb 2015)

Do you have a rough idea where the FOB is Puck Chaser?

I used Google earth to follow up the Shah wali kot but couldn't find it.


----------



## McG (16 Feb 2015)

Search FOB Frontenac in Facebook places.  That lands you close.


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Feb 2015)

Pretty sure this is it, found it via a contact report on Wikileaks that gave me an IVO. https://www.google.ca/maps/dir/31.83156013+%0965.79148102//@31.866937,65.8481125,2001m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m7!4m6!1m3!2m2!1d65.791481!2d31.8315601!1m0!3e0

Also, SP Ghundy Ghar was recaptured 22 Aug 07, it had been turned over to the ANP mid-summer 07 and promptly lost. I believe it stayed occupied by ISAF until the drawdown.


----------



## slayer/raptor (16 Feb 2015)

The paving of Hyena (From OP KHYBER all the way to MUSHAN) was the main effort from my tour (they even made a movie about it ) Anyways we started construction and paving in Nov 2010 and it lasted right up until the end of the tour in July 2011.


----------



## 63 Delta (16 Feb 2015)

Thanks for the reply Puck, Ive added that. Were was Ghundy Ghar? Was that the large mound of dirt Northwest of MSG, but south of Ring Road South?

Slayer, thanks for the reply. Can you shoot me some coords for KHYBER and MUSHAN? As well was Mushan a COP or SP?


----------



## brihard (16 Feb 2015)

LightFighter said:
			
		

> COP Lakokel(Spelling?)
> SP Ghundy Ghar - 2006 - sometime during TF 3-06 I think
> FOB Ramrod - I think this is the name of the FOB that was in Maiwand.
> FOB Spin Boldak - 2006?
> ...



Ramrod was indeed in Maiwand. We had a det at FOB Hutal in 2008-2009, which was a bit short of RAMROD. We also had guys at SP Pegasus doing OMLT work. That was beyond Ramrod near the border with Helmand.


----------



## Infanteer (16 Feb 2015)

Think of the important time periods and the TI which factored heavily in those times:

1.  Summer 2006.  We took over American TI at FOB Wilson and Camp Nathan Smith.  There was some temporary TI up north (which MCG alluded to) before the fighting season concentrated Canadian elements in the Panjwayi/Zharei area.

2.  Post-Medusa (2006-2007).  FOB Masum Ghar was established near the old Panjwayi District Centre.  Strongpoint Centre is a big one on a freshly paved Route SUMMIT.  There were a few other small outposts, and FOB Zettlemeyer just across from MSG (this was handed over to a private security firm at some point).  Zharei had outposts at Ghundy Ghar, Spin Pir, and Laklohel that were all around the roughest patches of Highway 1.

3.  The Panjwai COP Line (2008).  Established in late 2007, I believe they were all PSS and these were (west to east) Mushan, Talakan, Haji and Zangabad.  These were quickly isolated by the Taliban in the fighting season of 2008 and closed down by the summer of 2009.  In the Arghandab, FOB Frontenac was established sometime around here (or before?).  This is also when Battle Groups for a time deployed with only 2 Rifle Companies of 4 Platoons each.

4.  COIN in Dand (2009).  Belanday was the big one.  This, I believe, got handed over to the Americans in 2010.  I believe this is when Route FOSTERS got fully paved and renamed HYENA.  A lot of our TI was handed over to the Americans at this point, as TFK received U.S. battalions under command and U.S. Brigades started taking parts of Kandahar Province as their AO.  By the end of 2009, TFK would go from 1 Cdn BG in charge of all of Kandahar to 3 Battalions in charge of Panwayi (Cdn BG), Zharei (U.S. TF 1-12) and Dand (PRT).

5.  COIN in Panjwayi (2009-2010)  There was TI in Salavat, Mohajarin, Ballpeen, A10, Patricia (these were all IVO Nakohney), and Sperwan Ghar.  FOB Masum Ghar remained a pretty important hub.  LAKE EFFECT was paved, and a new road (can't remember the name) completed from the end of LAKE EFFECT to connect to HYENA at the Panjwayi District Centre.  By this time, Battle Groups had returned to deploying with 3 Rifle Companies of 3 Platoons, with a fourth being added in 2010 with the PRT losing its Force Protection Coy (or the STAB Coys being restructured).

6.  Retaking the Horn of Panjwayi (2011):  Not real sure of this - I think it was largely American TI.


----------



## LightFighter (16 Feb 2015)

HULK_011 said:
			
		

> Were was Ghundy Ghar? Was that the large mound of dirt Northwest of MSG, but south of Ring Road South



It was west(maybe NW) of MSG and south of a road/highway(I can't remember the name), western Zhari district.  It was essentially a large mound of dirt and talcum powder sand. Lakokel was just east of Ghundy Ghar, I think around 1km away.


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Feb 2015)

SP Ghundy Ghar was here (41R QQ 167 900): https://www.google.ca/maps/place/31%C2%B031%2729.6%22N+65%C2%B016%2759.3%22E/@31.5249371,65.283498,596m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0

Thanks again, Wikileaks.


----------



## brihard (17 Feb 2015)

So just to confirm, Route Fosters got renamed Hyena?


----------



## Infanteer (17 Feb 2015)

Yes.


----------

